# When do you know the whiskers are bad?



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

two questions... one has been asked many many many times...

Drop away or the whisker?

How do i know if my whisker Bis is due for a replacement? anyone have pictures? or shot counts? mine is getting pretty beat up.

Mark


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I say they are bad the minute you put them on  I would say With what I have seen I would replace the biscuit every year. Or go to a dependable limb driver.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

hahaha Ill stick with the WB... I dont like the moving parts and or my arrows coming out when knocked... Thanks tho :O•-:


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I have had bad luck with the whisker biscuit as well. Moving parts is one thing but there are a number of "containment" style drop aways on the market. Ripcord, Trophy Taker, QAD just to name a few. Might be worth looking into if containment is your concern.


----------



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

Or if you don't want to use a "containment" style, RAM makes a rubber piece that you can clip your arrow in and then when the drop away rises it pulls it out. I use one and love it, don't have to hold my finger on my arrow when on a stalk or walking through the woods. Here is a link to one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003DR ... 01_s00_i00

In my book I would always stay away from WB, for me personally the WB equals too much friction and contact on an arrow.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I would say when you can see more biscuit then whiskers Its time for a new one. I have had no problems with the three I have. Theres day light around the arrows i shoot threw the Whisker Biscuit and i wouldnt go stand down range to see if it slowed it down any.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> I say they are bad the minute you put them on  I would say With what I have seen I would replace the biscuit every year. Or go to a dependable limb driver.


+1. I hate that rest. There are far better fall away rests that do the same thing, last way longer and don't damage your arrows. Junk the WB and go pick up a new fall away...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

There's no such thing as BAD whiskers!  In fact, I say we bring back hairy Coochies! 8) 

Oh, sorry, wrong topic...


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Tex, you know there are such things as bad whiskers. They are called "Slumpbusters"

Oops, wrong topic


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I also hate that rest.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Can any of you tell me why? I havent had any issues with it... shot with it a ton! Fletching last longer when tuned correctly... havent had any issues with arrow contact/fletching rip for a while. I shoot it long distance... what does a drop away give me that this doesnt?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Broadside_Shot said:


> Tex, you know there are such things as bad whiskers. They are called "Slumpbusters"
> 
> Oops, wrong topic


You've been watching Anger Management too I see...


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I shot a whisker biscuit for 3 seasons and was happy with it. But I started getting nervous about it wearing out, and knowing when it was wore out. I noticed that my groups seemed to get a little weaker over one summer from 40 and 50 yards. The 20 and 30 were still money but my 40 and 50 yard groups were getting a little less consistent which was weird. 

I switched to a drop away rest that has a full containment system to it, which was the main thing I like about the WB (not having an arrow fall out).

I loved the WB but I now that I have moved on personally I wouldnt go back...


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

UtahMountainMan said:


> I loved the WB but I now that I have moved on personally I wouldnt go back...


+1 had a WB but I would not go back to one.


----------

